# [SOLVED] Internet suddenly got very very slow



## gofling (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi.

My internet suddenly got very very slow, when i look if i have a bad connection it is about 4 or 5 out of 5. i have looked around on the internet, but i didn't find any usefull information, i have virus scanned my pc with 3 times but it show that there is no virus.

I am connected to the internet wireless.

I really hope that somebody can help me


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet suddenly got very very slow*

Hello,

Pls. provide speedtest results and post it here> http://www.speedtest.net/

Any other computers that experiencing the same issue as yours?

Are you or anybody in your home network using any P2P Apps? This can slow down your web connection tremendously.

Also, if your computer is running any Anti-Virus scan it can slow down everything.

You may try a Malwarebytes scan, see if this helps => http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Malwarebytes-AntiMalware/1186760019/1

Hope this helps.


----------



## roger_heslop (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Internet suddenly got very very slow*

Is this something that is temporary, or on going? Microwave ovens emit signals in the 2.4GHz, so be aware of you're environment if it's intermittent. Also, secure your wireless, or other people nearby can piggyback on your bandwidth. If it has been ongoing, you might just try restarting the router.
Check also that it's the Internet connection that is slow, not your system altogether (which could be virus related as suggested by 2xgrump), or a browser issue.


----------



## gofling (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Internet suddenly got very very slow*

My result from Speedtest.net Showed that the Download was 0.88 Mb/s, Upload was 0.27 Mb/s And the ping was 33 ms.

No other of the computers in the house has showed the same.

Sometimes there is being used P2P Apps. But not all the time.

While i run a virus scan, i does nothing at that computer at the same time.

The malwarebytes scan found a couple of infected files. But it didn't get the internet speed up.

It is on going. It started about a week ago.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet suddenly got very very slow*

These troubleshooting tips might be of helped.

Changing the Router's Channel to a 1, 7 or 11 might help.

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and try to connect. Make SURE you use the correct encryption key. 

Changing the encryption from a WEP to WAP or from a WAP to WEP (from the ROUTER's settings) might help as well.


----------



## gofling (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Internet suddenly got very very slow*

Hey.

Thank you for the help, but anyway i found the problem. My firewall had in someway blocked all my browsers, and i think it might have been one of the infected files i found with "Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware" that did it. So thank you very much.ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet suddenly got very very slow*

Glad that everything is working fine now. You're welcome! 

Will appreciate it if you can Mark this Thread SOLVED under Thread Tools. Thanks.


----------

